
New Relic Price Updates - markwillis82
https://blog.newrelic.com/product-news/simple-pricing/
======
gnur
Wow, I did not see this coming. This sounds like every selfhoster's dream. I
know I'll be sending my logs and metrics to NR now.

~~~
markwillis82
I’m now looking at dropping cloudwatch and pushing everything into new relic.

